# Comment faire du Java de base avec xCode ?



## Dark Templar (6 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde, désolé si cette question est très bête. :rose:
J'apprends actuellement le Java à l'école, on doit faire de petits programmes très simples et j'ai essayé avec xCode. Sur les ordis qu'on utilise, il y a Ultraedit d'installé : on crée un document .java du même nom que la classe, on fait javac puis java (l'équivalent de Build and Run sous xcode) et ça roule.
Sous xCode, faut créer un projet, l'ordi passe cinq minutes à indexer, et si je veux créer un nouveau programme faut créer un second projet :hein: 
Alors j'aimerais savoir : 
- comment faire pour virer l'indexation ?
- comment faire pour créer un simple fichier.java que je peux compiler ensuite, sans avoir à créer des projets ?

Merci d'avance,
Dark


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> - comment faire pour virer l'indexation ?
> - comment faire pour créer un simple fichier.java que je peux compiler ensuite, sans avoir à créer des projets ?



Pour désactiver l'indexation, essaye de désélectionner l'option "Enable Indexing" dans l'onglet "Navigation" des préférences de XCode.
Pour le reste, il ne reste qu'à souhaiter qu'un spécialiste te réponde : je ne suis pas compétent en la matière.


----------



## molgow (6 Février 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> - comment faire pour créer un simple fichier.java que je peux compiler ensuite, sans avoir à créer des projets ?



Pas possible. 
Ou alors n'utlise pas XCode mais un simple Terminal pour compiler et exécuter. Tapez les commandes à la main n'est pas plus mal lorsqu'on débute, ça permet de bien comprendre certaines subtilités liées aux classpath, package, etc.

En outre, XCode est vraiment pourri pour faire du Java, je te conseille vivement de tenter le coup avec un autre IDE. Par exemple, Eclipse qui est vraiment excellent ! Sinon pour d'autres IDE Java, je crois que l'on a déjà eu des sujets à ce propos ici.


----------



## vonstroheim2 (6 Février 2005)

Même Apple recommande l'utilisation d'eclipse comme IDE java: http://developer.apple.com/tools/eclipse.html

Si tu souhaites te passer d'IDE (et c'est très formateur), alors il te suffit d'un éditeur de code avec coloration syntaxique pour java et le xml (pour les build ant)


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Février 2005)

Ok j'essayerai eclipse et si ça ne me plaît pas (la photo d'écran sur le site d'Apple donne pas envie :sick: ) j'utiliserai BBEdit.


----------

